
History of QED - colinprince
http://ned.rubyforge.org/doc/qed.html
======
colinprince
Quite the feature set:

[https://www.bell-labs.com/usr/dmr/www/qedman.pdf](https://www.bell-
labs.com/usr/dmr/www/qedman.pdf)

